# نصائح للرجل ليحافظ على حبيبتة



## rania79 (4 نوفمبر 2011)

*كيف  تكسب رضا  حبيبتك وكيف تخطف قلبها دون تردد ؟مش هتعبك معايا , ولكن اليك  الطرق  المثالية الاكثر تاثيرا. الان هنا امامك. وهي دون مقابل. مجانا بكل  ما  تحمله الكلمة من معنى. ابدا وسترى النتائج..

 1- اسألها اسألة محددة ودقيقة عما حدث معها خلال النهار .

 2- تعود على الإنصات لها وتوجيه الأسئلة .

 3- لا تمل مشاكلها بل تعاطف معها .

 4- أعطها على الأقل 20 دقيقه من وقتك كل 3 ساعات

 5- أجلب لها الورود في المناسبات الخاصة .

 6- امدح مظهرها.

 7- صدق مشاعرها عندما تكون حزينة .

 8- إذا تأخرت عنها أتصل بها وأعلمها بالأمر .

 9- إذا طلبت مساندتك لها في موقف ما أجب بنعم أو لا دون أن تشعرها أنها أخطأت في طلبها .

 10- عندما تجرح مشاعرها تعاطف معها وأعتذر وأصمت ولا تقدم الحلول والتفسيرات .

 11- إذا أردت الاختلاء بنفسك أعلمها بذلك وأبلغها أنك تريد بعض الوقت للتفكير بأشياء تخص عملك .

 12- بعد عودتك إليها اعترف لها بما يضايقك بطريقة لا تجعلها تشعر أنك تلومها ولا تجعلها تذهب بخيالها بعيدا.

 13- عندما تكلمك انظر إليها واترك المجلة أو الصحيفة وأخفض صوت التلفاز وأعطها كامل انتباهك .

 14- عندما تخرج اسألها إن كانت تريد شيئا .

 15- أخبرها بتعبك وموعد ذهابك للنوم .

 16- اتصل بها وأنت في العمل لتطمئن عليها .

 17- قل لها أحبك مرتين في اليوم على الأقل او اكثر اذا كنت من النوع العاشق حتى الموت.

 18- نظف سيارتك من الداخل والخارج قبل خروجكما معا فيها .

 19- تعطر بالعطر الذي يعجبها وكن نظيفا وأنت معها .:smile02

 20- عندما تكون معها لا تنظر إلى ساعتك .

 21- لا مانع أن تدلعها أمام الآخرين .

 22- عندما تخرجان معا قدم لها العصير الذي تحبه .

 23- اختر مطاعم للعشاء ولا تلقي مسؤولية الاختيار عليها .

 24- اختر مناسبات تتأنقان فيها وتسهران خارجا .

 25- اهتم بها عندما تكونان مع الآخرين .

 26- اهتم بها أمام الأطفال الصغار ان كانوا اولاد اختك او اخيك واجعلها تشعر أنها أولى اهتماماتك .

 27- اكتب لها كلمات حب في المناسبات الخاصة .

 28- قد سيارتك حسبما ترغب هي ولا تسرع .

 29- راقب مشاعرها وعلق عليها مثل " تبدين سعيدة اليوم " واسالها ان كانت تحبك دائما.

 30- تحدث معها عن ما تحب.

 31- افتح لها الباب قبل الدخول للسيارة.

 32- إذا أعدت لك الطعام حين زرتها امدح طبخها .

 33- إذا أنصت إليها وهي تتكلم انظر إلى عينيها .

 34- دعها تشعر انك تهتم بما تقوله دائما.

 35- إذا تكلمت لا تصمت بل تابع معها من خلال.. أها.. مهم .

 36- اضحك لها إذا ألقت نكته .

 37- إذا قدمت لك شيئا اشكرها .

 38- لا تجب على الهاتف وأنت معها تتبادلان كلام الحب .

 39- تمشى معها بين وقت وأخر فالمشي تحت سقف السماء يجدد الحب.

 40- اخبرها انك اشتقت لها عندما تبتعد عنها .

 اجعلها حبيبتك واختك وامك وزوجتك وعشيقتك وام لاطفالك. اجعلها اسعد انسانة في الوجود. فحين تشعر بحبك واخلاصك لها ,
 سوف تجعلك اسعد مخلوق على وجه الارض*


----------



## zama (5 نوفمبر 2011)

هو في تعليق بسيط ، الكلام المكتوب دا مثالي أووووووووووي ، لكن ،

ربنا بكل عظمته ، أكيد بيحصل خطأ بحقه ، دا ربنا ، فما بال بمعاملة الأنسان أياً كان ؟؟

ولا القصد توفير ما بقدر الإمكان ؟؟ 

==



> *قد سيارتك حسبما ترغب هي ولا تسرع*



دا هيفرق في أيه ؟؟

و اللي بيحب يسوق سريع يعمل أيه ؟؟

أصلها عربية مش سلحفاء ، لو حصلت حادثة هندخل المستشفي ..



> *إذا أعدت لك الطعام حين زرتها امدح طبخها*



و اللي معظم و قته بياكل برا البيت و تقريباً بيحب التيك واي ، يعمل أيه ؟؟



> *افتح لها الباب قبل الدخول للسيارة.*



منخلي الموضوع أنجليزي شوية ، أة كلام مظبوط ، لكن دا حال رايق أووووووووووي ..

==

الحقيقة الكلام دا زي الفل ، و مثالي ، بس أعتقد بكدا أن لو الأنسان عمل كدا تركيزه هيتسحب اكتر ليها 

، بكدا دا هيأثر علي مستوي شعله ، دا الكلام العملي ..

==

متميز ..

==

bye ..


----------



## سمراءءء (5 نوفمبر 2011)

اجعلها حبيبتك واختك وامك وزوجتك وعشيقتك وام لاطفالك. اجعلها اسعد انسانة في الوجود. فحين تشعر بحبك واخلاصك لها ,
*سوف تجعلك اسعد مخلوق على وجه الارض
 رايي في دي بس معك حق لانه اليوم  صعب تلاقي حب لدرجه دي والبنت ما تبحت عن المظاهر دي هي بحاجه لقلب ولحنيه والاهم للرجوله تعيقبي  :

ليست الرجوله ان تعشققك كل النساء ولكن الرجوله ان تحب امراه وتجعلها فوق كل النساء*​


----------



## sparrow (5 نوفمبر 2011)

*اجعلها حبيبتك واختك وامك وزوجتك وعشيقتك وام لاطفالك. اجعلها اسعد انسانة في الوجود. فحين تشعر بحبك واخلاصك لها ,
سوف تجعلك اسعد مخلوق على وجه الارض* 

نصايح حلوة
شكرا لتعبك


----------



## كرستينا كركر (5 نوفمبر 2011)

*بجد تحفه يارنوش 
ربنا يسعدك​​*


----------



## Alexander.t (5 نوفمبر 2011)

> *  4- أعطها على الأقل 20 دقيقه من وقتك كل 3 ساعات*


*لا والنبى فاضيلها انا بقى*


----------



## white.angel (5 نوفمبر 2011)

*موضوع جيد*
*ولكن لنكن حياديين ... *
*هذا امور صعبه على الرجل ...*
*فغالباً لا يلتفت الرجال الى تصرفاتهم بقدر دقة المرأه فى حساب كل همسه*
*لنعذر بنو ادم يا بشر ..... *​


----------



## rania79 (5 نوفمبر 2011)

هى حاجات مثالية فعلا زى منتو قولتو 
بس لو عمل الرجل ربعها او اقل هيسعد اوووووى شريكة حياتة
واظن انها تساهل كدة ولا اية بقة؟
نورتو جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## magedrn (6 نوفمبر 2011)

انا مختلف مع كل الناس بقى فى الراى الحاجات دى فعلا لو حصل ربعها على الاقلل
مش هى بس هاتعيش فى سعادة هى وهو فى منتهى السعادة بدون مشاكل او حتى نكد او.... او.... او......
لكن الحقيقة فى اشياء كتير منها مثالية زيادة زى مثلا انى اتصل بيها كل 20 دقيقة من كل 3 ساعات


----------



## النهيسى (6 نوفمبر 2011)

*نصائح حلوه جدا
شكرااااااااااااا*​


----------



## حيران (9 ديسمبر 2011)

ايه ده يا رانيا 
وفين الراجل اللى يعمل كل ده


----------



## rania79 (9 ديسمبر 2011)

هههههههههههه موجود
نورتنى


----------



## Rosetta (9 ديسمبر 2011)

> *1- اسألها اسألة محددة  ودقيقة عما حدث معها خلال النهار .*


لاااااااااااااا إلا هي 
بنرفز وبعصب منها مش من الحبيب بل من الكل يعني :smile02
هاد غير إنه الموضوع ضرب من الخيال 
شو رانيا صايرة تحبي الخيال شكله ههههههههههه


----------



## rania79 (9 ديسمبر 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههههه اهو بقة ياهارتى تغير
المهم ها قولليلى بقة عملتى اية النهاردة؟شو سويتى بالنهار؟
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Rosetta (9 ديسمبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه اهو بقة ياهارتى تغير
> المهم ها قولليلى بقة عملتى اية النهاردة؟شو سويتى بالنهار؟
> ههههههههههههههههه



هههههههه رنوووش خلينا أصحاااااب :bomb:​


----------



## rania79 (9 ديسمبر 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههههه هتفجرى التويبك ولاء هتفجيرنى انا يا مفترية؟؟؟؟؟
ولا يهزنى ياماما حطة عريبة اتارى برة التويبك دة اساسا
لووووووووووول


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 ديسمبر 2011)

*أجمل ما افى الموضوع ( بحق وحقيقى ) هو هذه العبارة ... *


> *اجعلها حبيبتك واختك وامك وزوجتك وعشيقتك وام لاطفالك. اجعلها اسعد انسانة في الوجود. فحين تشعر بحبك واخلاصك لها ,سوف تجعلك اسعد مخلوق على وجه الارض*


*وانا أوافقك قلباً وقالباً وأؤيدك ...*
*صح ..فيه نساء تجعل الراجل أسعد مخلوق ...ونساء ...( مش أقولك )*
*أنا أؤمن ( عن نفسى يعنى ) **أن الست هى كل حاجة مش الراجل ...*
*لكن لم أعرف هل هذه النصائح موجهة الى المتزوجين ؟ ..*
*والا اللى على وش جواز ؟ *
*والا العشاق الحبيبة ؟*
*نشوف كده بما انى كنت راجل متجوز ورد جواز ونحلل نصائحك سوياً :*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 ديسمبر 2011)

*- اسألها اسألة محددة ودقيقة عما حدث معها خلال النهار .*
*دى خنقة بقى ؟*
*2- تعود على الإنصات لها وتوجيه الأسئلة .*
*هذا لو أعطتنى فرصة من أصله لتوجيه أى سؤال ( مش أسئلة ) ؟*
*3- لا تمل مشاكلها بل تعاطف معها .*
*الماسكرة ضاعت منها أتعاطف ازاى ؟*
*4- أعطها على الأقل 20 دقيقه من وقتك كل 3 ساعات*
*من كام لكام ؟*
*5- أجلب لها الورود في المناسبات الخاصة .*
*يعنى وفاة عزيز لديها مثلاً ؟*
*6- امدح مظهرها.*
*بيحصل ...*
*7- صدق مشاعرها عندما تكون حزينة .*
*يعنى أقعد أبكى جنبها ؟ نكد أية ده ؟*
*8- إذا تأخرت عنها أتصل بها وأعلمها بالأمر .*
*مش بتصدق ...أعمل أية ؟*
*9- إذا طلبت مساندتك لها في موقف ما أجب بنعم أو لا دون أن تشعرها أنها أخطأت في طلبها .*
*لو عايزة تسيبنى أقولها براحتك ؟؟؟ ..عندك حق ياحبيبتى ...؟*
*10- عندما تجرح مشاعرها تعاطف معها وأعتذر وأصمت ولا تقدم الحلول والتفسيرات .*
*لو سكت هتقولى ما انت مش همك مشاعرى ولو اتكلمت هتقول لى وكمان ليك عين يابجح ؟ *
*11- إذا أردت الاختلاء بنفسك أعلمها بذلك وأبلغها أنك تريد بعض الوقت للتفكير بأشياء تخص عملك .*
*عملى ؟؟ ..لا طبعا أكيد هتفهم أنى عايز أختلى بنفسى عشان أفكر بواحدة تانية *
*12- بعد عودتك إليها اعترف لها بما يضايقك بطريقة لا تجعلها تشعر أنك تلومها ولا تجعلها تذهب بخيالها بعيدا.*
*ولا يهمها الا مصاريف البيت والعيال ..وخيالها كده كده هيروح لبعيد ولو عملت قرد*
*13- عندما تكلمك انظر إليها واترك المجلة أو الصحيفة وأخفض صوت التلفاز وأعطها كامل انتباهك .*
*هههههه ..هو أنا هسمع تلفاز لو هى تكلمت ؟*
*14- عندما تخرج اسألها إن كانت تريد شيئا .*
*عايزة كل حاجة من السوق ...ما انا عارف لازمته أية السؤال بقى ؟ *
*15- أخبرها بتعبك وموعد ذهابك للنوم .*
*هتقولى ومين دى اللى هدت حيلك قبل ماترجع البيت ياراجل ؟ ( إحياة النبى حصل)*
*16- اتصل بها وأنت في العمل لتطمئن عليها .*
*ده انا ماصدقت رحت العمل ...*
*17- قل لها أحبك مرتين في اليوم على الأقل*
*أنتى بيوتيك كل 12 ساعة يعنى ؟*
*او اكثر اذا كنت من النوع العاشق حتى الموت.*
*يعنى أسف الشريط كله وأخلص ؟*
*18- نظف سيارتك من الداخل والخارج قبل خروجكما معا فيها .*
*قالت لى كان فيه أية فى العربية ومش عايزنى أكتشفه ؟ (برضه حصل ومن دون تهريج )*
*19- تعطر بالعطر الذي يعجبها وكن نظيفا وأنت معها .*
*باحب اريح دقنى من الحلاقة يوم الجمعة والسبت ...قالت لى طبعاً ما الحلاقة ليها ناسها ؟*
*20- عندما تكون معها لا تنظر إلى ساعتك .*
*بانظر لساعة الموبايل ...حركة معروفة *
*21- لا مانع أن تدلعها أمام الآخرين .*
*وحياتك حصل ... قالت لى ياراجل أختشى العيال قاعدة *
*22- عندما تخرجان معا قدم لها العصير الذي تحبه .*
*مرة قدمت قصب قالت لى ومين قالك أنى عايزة قصب ؟*
*23- اختر مطاعم للعشاء ولا تلقي مسؤولية الاختيار عليها .*
*يعنى الشرقاوى ينفع ؟*
*24- اختر مناسبات تتأنقان فيها وتسهران خارجا .*
*مش بأيدى لأن الأفراح اللى بنتعزم عليها هما اللى بيختاروا ميعادها *
*25- اهتم بها عندما تكونان مع الآخرين .*
*اراقبها يعنى ؟*
*26- اهتم بها أمام الأطفال الصغار ان كانوا اولاد اختك او اخيك واجعلها تشعر أنها أولى اهتماماتك .*
*وان كانوا أولادى أنا ؟ أعمل أية ؟*
*27- اكتب لها كلمات حب في المناسبات الخاصة .*
*كتبت لها مرة بمناسبة عيد الأم قالت لى أنا مش مامتك ياروح مامتك (!!)*
*28- قد سيارتك حسبما ترغب هي ولا تسرع .*
*يعنى لو قالت لى أدخل يمين أدخل بالرغم من أن على يمينى ترعة ؟*
*29- راقب مشاعرها وعلق عليها مثل " تبدين سعيدة اليوم " واسالها ان كانت تحبك دائما.*
*رجعنا للخنقة من تانى ....*
*30- تحدث معها عن ما تحب.*
*تحدثت مرة عن حبى للسكرتيرة وكانت النتيجة هى طلب الطلاق *
*31- افتح لها الباب قبل الدخول للسيارة.*
*يعنى أعمل فيها عماد حمدى ؟*
*32- إذا أعدت لك الطعام حين زرتها امدح طبخها .*
*الجبنة والزيتون واللانشون محتاجين مدح ؟؟*
*33- إذا أنصت إليها وهي تتكلم انظر إلى عينيها .*
*حلوة دى رومانسية فعلا بجد *
*34- دعها تشعر انك تهتم بما تقوله دائما.*
*دائماً ما اهتم خاصة ولو كان الكلام عن أمى *
*35- إذا تكلمت لا تصمت بل تابع معها من خلال.. أها.. مهم .*
*أزاى الحال ...الجو جميل ...برافو ...*
*36- اضحك لها إذا ألقت نكته .*
*نفس أم النكتة اللى باسمعها من أيام الخطوبة ..عايزانى منافق ؟*
*37- إذا قدمت لك شيئا اشكرها .*
*شكرتها مرة لما عملت لى القهوة ( اللى هى فاشلة فيها تماما ) قالت لى أنت بتتريق ؟*
*38- لا تجب على الهاتف وأنت معها تتبادلان كلام الحب .*
*يعنى أكنسل على أمى ؟*
*39- تمشى معها بين وقت وأخر فالمشي تحت **سقف السماء** يجدد الحب.*
*وهو فيه مشى تحت سقف الأرض ؟*
*40- اخبرها انك اشتقت لها عندما تبتعد عنها .*
*بتفهم غلط وأحياناً مش باكون مستعد ...*


----------



## أنجيلا (13 ديسمبر 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

فلقتني ضحك يا عبود
هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## أنجيلا (13 ديسمبر 2011)

*روعة الموضوع يا قمر
بس ده ولا في الاحلام حتى ههههههههههههه*


----------



## rania79 (14 ديسمبر 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه يخرب عقللك ياعوبد مصيبة بجد انت
ضحكتنى موز
نورت بجد​


----------



## rania79 (14 ديسمبر 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *روعة الموضوع يا قمر
> بس ده ولا في الاحلام حتى ههههههههههههه*


هههههههههههههه اهو بنحلم بقة بدل منطق ياهارتى
نورتنى


----------



## hisham said (15 ديسمبر 2011)

على فكرة الحاجات دى مش صعبة ولا حاجةعلى الاقل الرجل يحاول ان يفعلهاليس عن اضطرار بل عن حب وبعد كده هاتصبح عادة ومش هاتبقى صعبةبعدكده .. موضوع شيق تستاهل ممتاز ونجمة


----------



## rania79 (15 ديسمبر 2011)

بجد مش صعبة؟
اومال انتو مش بتعملو كدة لية بس
ههههههههههههههه
ميرسى ليك كتير نورتنى
ونا اللى هديك تقيم ياسيدى ع كلامك دة


----------



## hisham said (16 ديسمبر 2011)

ميرسى رانيا كتير للتقييم والرد .. وعلى فكرةانا دايما بحاول اسعد زوجتى باى شئ مهما يكون بسيط


----------



## rania79 (18 ديسمبر 2011)

العفو هشام
وشطور انك كدة لان المراة مش بحتاج الا لكدة


----------



## سيزار (20 ديسمبر 2011)

للاسف ما فيش فايده ..ههههههههه.. دا فى اولها بس

بس موضوع رائع بجد


----------



## جيلان (23 ديسمبر 2011)

*



4- أعطها على الأقل 20 دقيقه من وقتك كل 3 ساعات

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
**كلهم عجبونى ماعدا دى*
*ايه الفراغ ده عشرين دقيقة كل تلت ساعات كتيير كتير دول ههههههه*


----------



## مسرة (27 ديسمبر 2011)

*الضحك موتني يا عبود *
*انا يئست منها....الي اتكلمت عنها *​


----------

